# Cubing Days 2010 in Stockholm



## Sakarie (Oct 7, 2010)

I just wanted to say that there will be an official competition in Stockholm, Sweden, last weekend in November, 27-28, Saturday-Sunday. Kåre Krig will be WCA-delegate, and I'm guessing main judge. There will be every or almost every official event. I'm not the organizer, so I'm kind of guessing... More info will come. Hope I'll see you there.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll probably be there. 

EDIT:
Does anyone have any space for two cool cubers? Vegard (kar0209) and I need a place to stay.  We are both willing to pay little but for the stay if necessary.


----------



## coinman (Oct 7, 2010)

If i'm at home then i will be willing to host you.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 7, 2010)

The comp is organised by the Viktors = Viktor Elinder and Viktor "Nisse" Björkholm, that both goes to the same school, and that school is also the venue. It is located just a leap away from the Blackeberg subway station, that is very easy to get to from Stockholm central.

I'm helping out with the web site and as soon as the shedule is set up by the organisers I will post the link here (in a few days or so).


----------



## Kaktus (Oct 7, 2010)

I will be there, i suppose!


----------



## kar0209 (Oct 8, 2010)

coinman said:


> If i'm at home then i will be willing to host you.


I am going with my dad and we will sleep at a hotel instead so I won't need it


----------



## Carrot (Oct 8, 2010)

Who is hosting me during the night? xD


----------



## Shortey (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like Vegard and his dad is sleeping in a hotel. So Tommy, it would be nice if I could stay at your place. 

Odder; join us!


----------



## Carrot (Oct 8, 2010)

coinman said:


> If i'm at home then i will be willing to host you.


 
COINMAN!!! Lemme get sleep you at =D


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 8, 2010)

Damn, I would go to this if I weren't going back to Malaysia on the 29th


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 8, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Damn, I would go to this if I weren't going back to Malaysia on the 29th


 
NOO!!!


----------



## Shortey (Oct 8, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Damn, I would go to this if I weren't going back to Malaysia on the 29th


 
FML.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll be there


----------



## Shortey (Oct 17, 2010)

https://sites.google.com/site/kubdagen/svensk

Only in swedish, but the schedule is understandable.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 17, 2010)

Now there is a little also on the English page, the shedule and contact links.

https://sites.google.com/site/kubdagen/engelsk

I fix the rest as soon as the registration is up at WCA...


----------



## kar0209 (Oct 17, 2010)

What is the nearest hotel to the venue?


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 18, 2010)

kar0209 said:


> What is the nearest hotel to the venue?


 
Gör som Morten, snakke om det med coinman =)

At the swedish page (link in Shorteys post above) I posted a link to "Vandrarhem" that are cheap accomodations in Stockholm. If the prize is unimportant this is pretty near Bromma airport and around there are several hotels, nearest is 2-3 km away from the venue.

Edit: There might be a option for sleep over for a larger group of people but it is not fully clear yet, I will come back to this when I have the information...


----------



## Shortey (Oct 18, 2010)

Kenneth: Vegards farsa vill inte sova hos en som kuber.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 18, 2010)

Here : http://sv.hotels.com/ho339871/flyghotellet-brommaplan-bromma-sverige/
Another: http://www.scandichotels.se/sv/Hote...candic-Alvik/?cmpid=ppcse7036&redirected=true

Edit:


Spoiler



The first hotel is where the map says Åkeshov the second twice the distance in the same direction, the black arrows points at the venue.






The nearby airport is as I mentioned Bromma Airport, so close to the venue you can actually walk from and to there =)

The "T"s in the detailed map marks the Tunnelbana, that is the Subway. The line is from Stockholm Cental to Hässelby Strand and there are stations next to both the hotels (Brommaplan and Alvik).



Yay, Frank!


----------



## Shack (Oct 18, 2010)

Coinman keep an empty spot for me


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 29, 2010)

Registration is up now:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SwedishCubedays2010


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2010)

oh right, I guess I just reigstered.


----------



## Shack (Oct 29, 2010)

me 2


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 29, 2010)

I want to come! But I need a place to stay 

Jag vil också komma! Men har ingen plats at sova, kanche på venuen?


----------



## Shack (Oct 29, 2010)

jeg tror du kan sove hos Tommy, det er ihvertfald det jeg regner med...

I think you can at Tommy's place, I'll probably do that if possible


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 29, 2010)

Kjempebra Shack, håper dette blir mulig. Eventuelt sove på venuen, det er jo ganske nice det også  Håper Morten og Daniel også kommer!


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm also going to need.. a few people to stay with.

Arriive friday.. leave wednesday :|


----------



## (X) (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeg kan ikke komme på grunn av tentamener, men jeg vet at Morten og Vegard skal.


----------



## joey (Oct 29, 2010)

I LOVE ENGLISH

SØTE SØT SOT


----------



## kar0209 (Oct 29, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Kjempebra Shack, håper dette blir mulig. Eventuelt sove på venuen, det er jo ganske nice det også  Håper Morten og Daniel også kommer!


Jeg og Morten tar fly til Stockholm fra Gardermoen på fredagen


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 29, 2010)

kar0209 said:


> Jeg og Morten tar fly til Stockholm fra Gardermoen på fredagen


 
Which company are you flying with? Might just take the flight with you! I am thinking of taking the bus/train to Stockholm, the whole experience of travelling expensively to an airport-going through so many checkpoints-travelling to the city with expensive bus/train is just whack.


----------



## coinman (Oct 29, 2010)

Det finns ingen 100% garanti att jag är hemma när kubdagen går men kanske 95 %. Jag kan erbjuda en soffa, två gästsängar och en luftmadrass. Det går att sova fler här (om jag är hemma) men då måste de som är intresserade ta med egna luftmadrasser. 
Jag har inte heller så många filtar, lakan osv så även det måste tas med. 

There is no 100% guaranty that i will be at home when the Cubeday takes of but maybe 95%. I can offer one sofa, two guest beds and one air mattress. If more people wants to stay here (in the case i'm at home) they will have to bring air mattresses.
And also sleeping bags, i don't have that may blankets, sheets etc.


----------



## kar0209 (Oct 29, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Which company are you flying with? Might just take the flight with you! I am thinking of taking the bus/train to Stockholm, the whole experience of travelling expensively to an airport-going through so many checkpoints-travelling to the city with expensive bus/train is just whack.


Were flying with Norwegian and our plane goes from Gardermoen at 21.00 on friday and the plane home leaves Stockholm at 20.00


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 1, 2010)

Peanuts!!

Is an issue, the organiser Viktor Björkholm have an allergy for these and when it comes to peanuts it is so bad you cannot stay in the same room as the nuts.

So there is a special rule for this comp that says "do not bring peanuts".


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 1, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Peanuts!!
> 
> Is an issue, the organiser Viktor Björkholm have an allergy for these and when it comes to peanuts it is so bad you cannot stay in the same room as the nuts.
> 
> So there is a special rule for this comp that says "do not bring peanuts".


 
Agreed, I really hope people will respect this. Is the registration up? Would like to see who is my competition this time


----------



## Ewks (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure if I can come but if I do come I'm going to need a place to stay at.


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello people, when will the registered competitor list be published? I want to see who is comming 

Ramadan!


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 2, 2010)

I wish I knew but i don't know who is responsible for updates. I can check but it usally takes a day or two before the organiser reply my mails.


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 2, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> I wish I knew but i don't know who is responsible for updates. I can check but it usally takes a day or two before the organiser reply my mails.


 
I am sure it is fine, just getting overlyexcited about this competition


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 2, 2010)

It is fixed now


----------



## Gunnar (Nov 2, 2010)

The organisers didn't know that they had to approve the registrations, so I told them to ask Ron for a link to the admin page.

Nice to see that there's already 28 people registered. I'm hoping they get the sleeping place they are looking for. Would be fun to stay many cubers at the same place.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 2, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Peanuts!!
> 
> modurator speech...


 
god damn, I can't come then :/ (My dad is holding his birthday that week )


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 3, 2010)

No, Odder!! :'(

And we reserved the garage for you to sleep in, now we have no idea who is going to feed the pyra eating rats that dwells there  

Hmm, wait! ... we got Aili! she also got pyras


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 5, 2010)

It seems like my brother will be at home this weekend but he is still not 100% sure. He got room for more people but, the house is on the contryside and you need a car to get to and from there. He cannot stuff more than four people into his car so he can't house more than fuor because of this.

I think we got four already; Morten, Ramadan, Frank and Aili. Is this correct? do all of you still want a place to sleep?


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes please Kenneth, that would be great of you and your brother if you could house us  I will bring everything needed for sleeping, so I won´t be needing anything more then a 1m´3


----------



## Shack (Nov 5, 2010)

sounds awesome  I'll arrive in Stockholm airport at 19:20, how do I get to your place Tommy? can I buy a pickup?


----------



## Carrot (Nov 5, 2010)

Shack, are you sure that you want to buy a lift? =D


----------



## coinman (Nov 5, 2010)

I looks like the threat for me missing this competition has been cleared. 
So the following people can stay at my place if they are still interested: Frank, Morten, Ramadan and Aili. I think this is the ones that has no previous arrangements and asked for accommodations in this thread. 
I have as i told before two beds in a guesthouse one sofa and one air mattress. You will have to bring sleeping bags, or a blanket and pillows (i have a couple of small pillows if you don't want to carry one with you). 

Frank, what airport will you arrive to? Skavsta or Arlanda? 
How will the rest of you sleeping here travel and when will you arrive?


----------



## Shortey (Nov 5, 2010)

coinman said:


> I looks like the threat for me missing this competition has been cleared.
> So the following people can stay at my place if they are still interested: Frank, Morten, Ramadan and Aili. I think this is the ones that has no previous arrangements and asked for accommodations in this thread.
> I have as i told before two beds in a guesthouse one sofa and one air mattress. You will have to bring sleeping bags, or a blanket and pillows (i have a couple of small pillows if you don't want to carry one with you).
> 
> ...


 
I'll arrive 21:00 at Arlanda.


----------



## Ewks (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for letting us stay at your place.
I don't have anything arranged yet. But I'll probably take a ferry from either Helsinki or Turku, which ever is the cheapest.


----------



## Gunnar (Nov 6, 2010)

I spoke to Viktor (one of the organizers) and he has booked a place that we can be sleeping in. And I understood we need to bring matresses and sleeping bags.

I hope they will write some more details soon.


----------



## Shack (Nov 7, 2010)

coinman said:


> Frank, what airport will you arrive to? Skavsta or Arlanda?
> How will the rest of you sleeping here travel and when will you arrive?



im arriving in Arlanda, and could probably wait for Morten and the rest


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 8, 2010)

Gunnar said:


> I spoke to Viktor (one of the organizers) and he has booked a place that we can be sleeping in. And I understood we need to bring matresses and sleeping bags.
> 
> I hope they will write some more details soon.


 
Any news yet? Would like to know as soon as possible so I can arrange trasport to Sweden  Thinking of bringing my wife with me, but that would require a more private location to sleep in.


----------



## Shack (Nov 8, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Any news yet? Would like to know as soon as possible so I can arrange trasport to Sweden  Thinking of bringing my wife with me, but that would require a more private location to sleep in.


 
you cant sleep without making babies?


----------



## Gunnar (Nov 8, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Any news yet? Would like to know as soon as possible so I can arrange trasport to Sweden  Thinking of bringing my wife with me, but that would require a more private location to sleep in.


 
Hi!

What they offer is one big room to stay in, for the fair sum of 20 SEK per night.  If you want something more private you have to find a hostel or hotel (there are a few 1-3km away).

The organiser want you to book a spot by e-mailing him at [email protected], if you are interested.


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 9, 2010)

Morten, Vegard and Frank: I am comming with youuuu  I booked my flight same time as you, arriving in Arlanda at 22.00 friday


----------



## coinman (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi!

If no one has changed there mind it's still possible for the listed ones to sleep at my house, i quote my self "So the following people can stay at my place if they are still interested: Frank, Morten, Ramadan and Aili. I think this is the ones that has no previous arrangements and asked for accommodations in this thread. 
I have as i told before two beds in a guesthouse one sofa and one air mattress. You will have to bring sleeping bags, or a blanket and pillows (i have a couple of small pillows if you don't want to carry one with you)."

I can also host more people if they bring there own air mattress, maybe two or three more then listed her. If you prefer the scout place please let me know! 
I can pick you up at Arlanda but i prefer to go only ones in the friday night sins it's about 40 km one way. If someone who wants to sleep her arrives much earlier then the others there is good public transportations but i think it takes a couple of hours to go by trains from Arlanda to my place, from Stockholm it takes about 25-30 minutes. 

/Tommy


----------



## Shortey (Nov 10, 2010)

Tommy: I'm sleeping in the big room that Nisse has booked.
Ramadan: Vegard and I are arriving 21:00. :/


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 10, 2010)

kar0209 said:


> Were flying with Norwegian and our plane goes from Gardermoen at 21.00 on friday and the plane home leaves Stockholm at 20.00


 
Check this out Morten. I am quite sure your flight is at 21.00 if you are travelling with Norwegian as that is the only flight at those hours :O

I am going to shave a piece of hair of your head Vegard.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you saying you know better than my Travel Document? xP


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 10, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Are you saying you know better than my Travel Document? xP


 
God... someone needs to clear this up  Are you suuuuure your flight LEAVES OSLO at 20.00 and ARRIVES in ARLANDA at 21.00 on FRIDAY?


----------



## Shortey (Nov 10, 2010)

Ooops. Wrong Travel Document. xD Silly me.
Yes, we are arriving at Arlanda 22:00 xD


----------



## joey (Nov 10, 2010)

I need to stay somewhere on Monday and Tuesday Night.

If I just stay in a hostel, it kinda negates the cheap flight.


----------



## coinman (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm at home then. 
Is someone staying at my place from friday, or will you all go to the scout place?


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 17, 2010)

Nisse posted a map to the sleep over place he fixed.



Spoiler









5-10 minutes walk to there, if you like to stay there then mailto:[email protected]
It is a fee of 20 skr (2 Euro) for staying there 1 or 2 nights (Friday and Saturday night).


----------



## joey (Nov 18, 2010)

I booked flights. :O


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 18, 2010)

joey said:


> I booked flights. :O


 
Good to hear!


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2010)

I need to find somewhere to stay Sunday, Monday and Tuesday nights.


----------



## coinman (Nov 19, 2010)

coinman said:


> I'm at home then.


I quote myself


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 19, 2010)

coinman! As it seems I will also be sleeping at the scoutplace with the rest! Thanks for the offer though, it was really kind of you 

See you all at the competition, get some practise now!


----------



## Shack (Nov 19, 2010)

hmm Tommy since the rest are sleeping at the scoutplace I think ill join  (been a scout for 11 years now  )


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 26, 2010)

OK, this will become a real midwinter blót because we got 30 cm of snow and cold, -7C this morning. Be prepared for this, dress like an Eskimo.

Na... Viking!!


----------



## joey (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope I have enough clothing :||||||

Setting off in 2hours ish.

I'm anxious, I want to go now.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 26, 2010)

This will be awesome!


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 26, 2010)

Shortey said:


> This will be awesome!


 
Hell yea!


----------



## kar0209 (Nov 26, 2010)

Shortey said:


> This will be awesome!


So true ) !


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 26, 2010)

Party-people travelling from Gardemoen Airport: Where to meet!? :O At the gate ASAP?


----------



## Shortey (Nov 26, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Party-people travelling from Gardemoen Airport: Where to meet!? :O At the gate ASAP?


 
Yep!


----------



## kar0209 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, i'll see you at the gate.


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 26, 2010)

Will be awesome!


----------



## Shortey (Nov 26, 2010)

Can anyone provide information on how I can get from Arlanda to the scouts place? And an address and maybe some phone numbers (if I'm in need for help) would be fine too.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 26, 2010)

If you just look at the competition web page it is all there


----------



## (X) (Nov 27, 2010)

any results?


----------



## coinman (Nov 27, 2010)

11.41 avg for Morten and Joar in first round. Simon 13.22 OH singel.


----------



## Lid (Nov 27, 2010)

11.41 = the new swedish ave. NR by Joar, Morten had the same ave. but a 9.27 single
Simon did 56.60 ave & 52.55 single megaminx


----------



## Shortey (Nov 27, 2010)

I go the megaminx avg on tape!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Nov 27, 2010)

Lid said:


> Simon did 56.60 ave & 52.55 single megaminx



That is superb! Congrats!


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 28, 2010)

Joar 8.50 3x3x3 single and sub 11 average
I got 13.37 average 

* Morten 6.77 3x3x3 single.


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 28, 2010)

HaraldS said:


> * Morten 6.77 3x3x3 single.


 
......... really?


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 28, 2010)

Wait, what? I have to catch a train now, but... really?


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 28, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ......... really?


 Yeah we have a picture of it.


----------



## (X) (Nov 28, 2010)

what event?


----------



## coinman (Nov 28, 2010)

Joar won with a avg of 10.72-NR, Morten was second - 10.81. No 6.77 
Also there was a new BLD NR by Arvid Skarrie 57.xx


----------



## Shortey (Nov 28, 2010)

DYK:
- muh
- eeeeehehehehe
- aaaaaaah
- klikk klokk
- pling plong
- almost got OH ER if I didn't pop on my last solve (PLL skip)
- Team E-perm
- Kamelåså
- Cykelkugle
- 8.15
- I rawk @4x4

to be continued

EDIT:
Tommy: Can you send me the final average?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 28, 2010)

eeeeeeeehehe!

You have to upload the video of that!! 

Also.. 
DYK:

- Börje solved the cube back in 1963... but now he can only solve 4-5 sides or so..
- I had 19/20 parities on 4x4 (10 solves)
- 6 out of my 15 3x3 solves were R2 u' G perm..
- 56.60 megaminx average!!


----------



## coinman (Nov 28, 2010)

Shortey said:


> EDIT:
> Tommy: Can you send me the final average?



I don't have the results, i think Viktor or Viktor or Kåre has them.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Nov 28, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> - I had 19/20 parities on 4x4 (10 solves)



Relly bad luck, hopefully it will be the opposite next time 




SimonWestlund said:


> - 56.60 megaminx average!!



Stunning performance! I have wondered what extra skills it takes to be really good at minx. Many top cubers struggle with it, but not you. Otroliga tider! :tu


----------



## Shortey (Nov 29, 2010)

coinman said:


> I don't have the results, i think Viktor or Viktor or Kåre has them.


 
I meant the video of my 10.8x avg.


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 29, 2010)

Did you know that:

- Viktor and Viktor organized a great competition
- Vegards dad is imba cool
- Vegard has practised too much 2x2x2
- Simon Westlund+Double Parity=True
- The swedish guys are very funny
- Two of them look EXACTLY the same and that I often could not tell them apart
- 57.xy is a nice time in blind!
- The Norwegian Record is finally broken from 3min08seconds --> 1min38 seconds
- Kamelåså was the most used word the whole weekend
- When ordering chinease takeout, do REMEMBER to ask for knife and fork
- Morten Arborg cubes while he sleeps
- Simon Westlund just stood on stage during the whole prizeceremony as he had won a trophy in 90% of the events



MORE TO COME


----------



## kar0209 (Nov 29, 2010)

DYK:

I was the first norwegian to sub 30 SQ-1 avg.
When practicing 2x2 i only do averages of 100 or more.
I failed at magic.
I'm 15 today and I was 14 during the comp.
Kamelåså?
I have a picture of Mortens 6.77 single.
I owned my old OH records.
The swedish guys are nice.
I'm cool and slept at a hotel.
Ramadan failed at MBLD and 4x4 BLD.

All I could think of now


----------



## coinman (Nov 29, 2010)

Shortey said:


> I meant the video of my 10.8x avg.


 
I don't think I got all of them, I know I got a 9.xx and the 8.15. 

I also discovered that the quality of the videos is very poor, I think the camera was set to low res. I haven't used it for over a year and forgotten most about how. I also filmed everything sideways and can't figure out how to turn it right in Windows Movie Maker, or if it's even possible


----------



## Shortey (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahh okay.

Vegard: Upload the pic of my WR tie


----------



## kar0209 (Nov 29, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Ahh okay.
> 
> Vegard: Upload the pic of my WR tie


I don't have the pic on my computer right now, but it was an awesome solve.


----------



## coinman (Nov 30, 2010)

I got the following solves from the final on tape. 
Joar, 10.66 8.50 13.94 11.27 10.27
Morten, 8.15 11.00 9.66 14.86 
Oskar, 10.77 11.28 13.09 13.09 12.66 
Simon, time? 13.78 14.16


The quality varies and are sometimes not good at all but some are almost ok. Some solves are in a continuous film with more then one solve. 

I decided that i don't know enough about video editing to fix this films in to separate solves and to tilt the film up so if someone wants them PM me a e-mail address so i can send them.


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2010)

Was a good comp! Even though I sucked 

Well, winning 5x5 was nice, and it was an okish average.

1:08 in bld was annoying cos I memoed corners like 4 times.. then I did them wrong anyway XD So I had to redo 2 or 3. Oh well.


----------



## Isbit (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you all for a nice competition!

DYK:
Organizing a comp is tough work. Both Nisse and I turned in sick the following day 

Simon must've gotten really strong in his legs from jumping on and off the stage during the prize ceremony.

The first scramble in the BLD final was nice. I don't think that neither of the Swedish nor the Norwegian BLD records will ever again get that thoroughly beaten in one try 

The old swedish 3x3 single record got beaten (at least) four times by three different persons. 

I got a second place at FMC :O. Lowered my PB from 49 to 36 



Thank you all for participating!


----------



## irontwig (Dec 1, 2010)

Isbit said:


> I got a second place at FMC :O. Lowered my PB from 49 to 36



Sweet! Care to show share your solution? Do you know if you and Viktor found the same solution?


----------



## Isbit (Dec 1, 2010)

We certainly didn't, I started with a 9 move 2x2x2-block . Then I did a siamese 2x2, oriented edges, solved a pair and forced a last layer edge skip, and got the five corners solved for free. I'll try to find the solution.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 1, 2010)

Results : http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...All+Results&competitionId=SwedishCubedays2010


----------



## coinman (Dec 3, 2010)

FMC scramble: D2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 B D2 U' F L' R' U' B' L R2 F' R' D.
I spent more the half of the time on a not to good start. 
But when i had like 20 minutes left i restarted and found a good start - L' R' B U' R B2 D' F' D R2 but where to go from there i don't know. I tried F2 D2 F2 D F and got F2L with one twisted corner in 15 moves and F2 D F2 D2 F to get a tipple X-cross but found no good endings in the short time i had so i DNF'd. 
I don't know anything about fewest moves and i only do it in competitions so i'm still happy with the start. If someone has a good idea about how to proceed from my start i would be happy to study it.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 3, 2010)

After your F2L with a twisted corner, you could have continued with:

D R' B' D B [Tripod (20)]
R D R2 B R B' [Leaving two corners (26)]
B D' L2 D B' R2 B D' L2 D B' R' [Twisting corners (36)]


----------



## Shortey (Dec 5, 2010)




----------

